# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Nikon D50 ou Canon Reflex EOS 350D qual escolher?

## Frederico Dias

Boas, 

Pessoal estou a pensar comprar uma destas maquinas ...Nikon D50 + 18-55DX + 55-200DX ->1.049,00  
ou a Canon Reflex EOS 350D + 18-55mm -> 999,00  

Gostaria de saber qual a vossa opiniao de qual a melhor?principalmente para macros e para todo o tipo de fotografia...qual escolher para não me arrepender no futuro...conto com a vossa ajuda...o meu muito obrigado desde ja. 

abraços 
Frederico

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas, á cerca de 2/3 dias, foi levantada a mesma questão, num outro tópico, aqui mesmo na area da "Fotografia e Técnica": vê aqui.

E já agora, acho que estás a ver preços um pouco caros  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Gostaria de saber qual a vossa opiniao de qual a melhor?principalmente para macros e para todo o tipo de fotografia



Para mim era a Canon eos 350d com uma lente macro, tens algumas marcas que fabricam objectivas com diversos preços... (Canon, Sigma, Tamron ... etc), é uma questão que tu é que tens de ver  :Wink: 

Com esse pack garanto-te que ficas bem servido.

Quanto à Nikon D50 + 18-55DX + 55-200DX ->1.049,00 €, não sei se é bem isto que queres. Se calhar é melhor informares-te um pouco mais sobre os detalhes de cada objectiva. Tudo depende do que queres fotografar.

Um abraço,

----------


## Frederico Dias

obrigado ricardo pinto pelo esclarecimento eu vou mesmo comprar a canon eos 350...e a melhor sem duvida...ja vi e voltei a ver...e ja li imensas coisas e realmente tudo aponta para a canon...tens toda a razao quanto as objectivas...tenho de ir vendo ja agora tens alguma que me aconselhas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Frederico

Não sou a pessoa mais indicada para responder a tua questão, mas...

a EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM em minha opinião é uma lente fantástica.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Partindo do principio que queres tirar umas fotos no geral (fotos familia, aniversarios, etc) e ao aquário ( principalmente macros dos corais) eu recmomendava:

Canon EOS 350D com a 18-55mm 

 + : TAMRON 90mm f 2.8 AF MACRO
    ou a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
ou ainda Sigma 105 Macro 

É uma questão agora de pesquisares um pouco qual te serve melhor.

Para mim a Canon e a Tamron são as melhores, talvez ate a Tamron seja um bocadinho superior.

Um abraço,

----------


## José César

Boa tarde a todos...
Aproveitando este tópico, e ainda sobre o mesmo assunto... 
Também tenho andado a procura de uma sub 1000 
E lá vem a baila a 350D da canon. Acontece que me chegam aos ouvidos historias em que a assistencia da Canon no nosso país, quando é necessária é um desespero !!!!!
Entre entregar a maquina para reparação e voltar a colocar as mãos em cima é o deus que nos acuda de por vezes varios meses. Ao ponto de uma dessas pessoas depois de más experiencias com a Canon acabou por enviar para Canon Espanha!
Alguém por aqui já necessitou da assistência Canon e teve estes prazos tão dilatados e máquinas devolvidas como reparadas e estavam com o mesmo problema?

Outra questão:
Qual é a concorrente Nikon para a 350D da Canon?
É que ou há erros em todo o lado, ou a Nikon tem um buraco por preencher!
Máquinas com CCD de 6,1Mp e depois só com 10.2Mp???
Alguma coisa não está a bater certo! 
As duas marcas costumam ter máquinas equivalentes em termos de caracteristicas!!!!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Qual é a concorrente Nikon para a 350D da Canon?


Segundo reza a história (não sei  se é bem assim), a Nikon lançou a D70... A canon para não ficar atrás lançou um modelo equivalente (a canon 350D) mas com um preço mais barato. Ora como isto das lutas da concorrencia não é só na aquariofilia a Nikon lançou a D50 (quase tão boa como a canon e a D70) mas bastante mais barata.

Estou a vender-vos o peixe tal como o venderam a mim  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Abraço,

----------


## José César

Bom dia mais uma vez...
Acontece que a resolução do CCD é muito diferente entre as duas (6.1 Mp na D50 contra 8 Mp na 350D)
Sei que esta diferença não é significativa, pois o que importa são as lentes usadas. Mas como estou habituado (com a actual Nikon Coolpix 7600) a tirar fotos com o zoom todo, e depois fazer o "crop" a zona da imagem que me interessa... Com a 350D e como sao 8Mp sempre consigo "crops" com resolução muito superior a D50 (com a mesma lente). Também é certo que neste tipo de máquinas, podemos trocar de lente e ter o objecto a fotografar "mais próximo" não necessitando de "crop". 
Mas imaginemos que é necessário fotografar algo que esta a uma distancia em que não tem no momento a lente necessária... A solução é mesmo usar o máximo de resolução e fazer o "crop" a imagem de forma a obter o objecto desejado com uma dimensão que se veja! Ora neste caso, a resolução do CCD conta bastante.

Digo eu que pouco ou nada percebe de fotografia  :SbSourire2: 

Embora não tenha a ver com aquariofilia, deixo aqui um pequeno exemplo onde usei o metodo (zoom maximo, resolução máxima e posterior "crop").
Foto inicial a 7 Mpixel sendo que o crop resultou numa foto de cerca de 3Mpixel (suficiente para impressao com qualidade razoavel):


Como ja tenho este habito a algum tempo, dou importancia ao CCD ser de 6.1 Mp ou 8 Mp, e achar estranho ao "buraco" entre os 6.1 e 10.2 Mp que encontro nas maquinas disponibilizadas pela Nikon!
Também é certo que sempre usei maquinas com lentes fixas   :SbSourire2:  (Canon A60, e agora Nikon Coolpix 7600). 
No caso de máquinas como a Canon EOS 350D ou Nikon D50, possivelmente terei que mudar alguns habitos adquiridos e talvez algumas formas de pensar  :Wink:

----------


## Frederico Dias

desde já o meu obrigado a todos os que responderam ao meu topico e que me tanto ajudaram na minha escolha...entao vou mesmo comprar a canon eos 350D realmente ainda ontem tive com ela e é fantastica...tem um resoluçao maravilhosa...e com uma lente macro...e espectacular...fiquei mesmo  :yb677:  com as fotos que a maquina tira...o meu MUITO OBRIGADO por todas as vossas explicações...e por terem tido a paciencia de me explicar tudo ao promenor...
Quando a comprar (este mes, ou no proximo) vou postar entao aqui fotos do aquario...e ai sim vamos ver se o fotografo acompanha a maquina :Coradoeolhos:  

cumprimentos e abraços

----------

